
The new Uber: Weak coffee, vanishing perks and fast-deflating morale - dbattaglia
https://www.washingtonpost.com/technology/2019/09/30/inside-new-uber-weak-coffee-vanishing-perks-fast-deflating-morale/
======
winternett
Come to find out it's not really new and exciting, it's just driving your own
car as if it is a Taxi Cab... :(

------
cultofmetatron
man they missed the opportunity "death of a startup, uber weak coffee is the
first omen"

------
mnky9800n
But they wrote their own internal chat application!

~~~
spurdoman77
Sounds good, ill buy some uber stock.

~~~
yesimapro
When was the last time you took an Uber?

~~~
olliej
When was the first time Uber made a profit on someone taking an Uber? :)

~~~
yesimapro
In 2022-2023

